# Portable Router Table & Sliding Table



## bkcprice1 (May 31, 2009)

My work space is limited. Does anyone have a set of plans for a portable router table. I am also looking to ad a sliding table on top.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bkcprice1 said:


> My work space is limited. Does anyone have a set of plans for a portable router table. I am also looking to ad a sliding table on top.


Hi Bob - Welcome to the forum
I don't know how "portable" you are thinking. You could just make or buy a table top and attach legs with some folding table leg hinges:
Table Leg Hinge for 1-1/2" Square Leg - Table Hinges - Shelf Hinges | HardwareSource.com
Just a suggestion... I'm pretty well space challenged also and a small benchtop table with folding legs works for me but sorta cuts down on larger projects. No reason it couldn't be scaled up also..
Good luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob
Check out the link for router tables below you will find many free ones 

=====



bkcprice1 said:


> My work space is limited. Does anyone have a set of plans for a portable router table. I am also looking to ad a sliding table on top.


----------

